# blutbrushes



## ghaleon (4. September 2001)

woher krieg ich brushes in form von realistischen blutspritzern
wie zb auf diesem pic


----------



## Lord Rabe (7. September 2001)

verhältnismäßigkleiner einsteigerkurs für ghaleon:

benötigt werden:
klingen verschiedener grössen (rasierklinge, messer, katana...)
weisses papier
Digicam
Pflaster & Verbandszeug
evt. Sarg...

Also, suche dir entweder ein geeignetes opfer (blutjunge Jungfrau ?) oder versuche dich egoistischerweise an deinem eigenen unterarm...ritze aber nur leicht, du willst schließlich tropfen und kein gleichmäßig rotes blatt papier...bzw 5 liter blaut auf deinem sofa.....spritz einfach ein wenig in der gegend rum (nich auf die möbel die eltern mögen das meistens nich), bei fremden hat es sich bewährt einen geziehlten stich ins auge zu setzen, er blutet dann relativ gleichmäßig aus und du hast viel zeit viele schöne digicam photos zu machen, pass aber auf das dein opfer nicht hinfällt, taumelt oder sonstwie die kostbaren tropfen verwischt, du willst ja "cleane" drops....;-] 

du solltest natürlich übermäßigen blutverlust vermeiden, du könntest sonst zusammenbrechen, und qualvoll und langsam dahinsiechend eines unwürdigen todes sterben (dabei wolltest du doch nur ein paar bluttexturen...) Also bitte aufhören solange du noch bei klarem Verstand bist !

Dann einfach die Blutspitzer mit der Digicam aufnehmen und am rechner bearbeiten....easy, oder ?

greetz


----------



## loki (7. September 2001)

nachtrag...

an blutverlust einzugehen ist nicht qualvoll...
man schläft halt ein...

... das spricht doch dann auch für den selbstversuch...

loki


----------



## buzz (7. September 2001)

wie wärs denn hiermit?

http://www.gfx4all.de/tuts/PS/blutfleck/blutfleck.html

Das hilft dir vielleicht weiter. Du musst dann zwar jeden Fleck extra machen, aber besser als eine Selbstverstümmelung, oder?    

C ya,
Buzz :smoke:


----------



## ghaleon (8. September 2001)

witzbold
mit selbstverstuemmelung hab ich genug erfahrung 
das fang ich nicht nochmal an [wenn es sich vermeiden laesst]
aber das prob is das ich weder ne digicam noch nen scanner hab
aber vielleicht erklaert sich hier jemand bereit tinte auf ein blatt zu spritzen es zu scannen oder fotografieren um es dann hier zu posten


----------



## MrBarcode (8. September 2001)

für die, die ne kamera und nen scnanner ihr eigen nennen, gibt es auch eine weniger blutige alternative. statt dem eigenen blut einfach soja sauce nehmen !!! funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Shiivva (8. September 2001)

*Ist das für Dich?*

Hatte Tinte, Scanner und Photoshop 
Hab ein paar Spritzer zu Brushes gemacht; ich hoffe, Du kannst was damit anfangen?!

Die .zip ist leider zu gross, um sie hier zu veröffentlichen;
Du kannst sie Dir hier ziehen:
http://www.shiivva.de/blood.zip

Liebe Grüsse,
Shiivva


----------



## ghaleon (9. September 2001)

kewl
vielen dank
genau was ich gebraucht hab


----------



## shiver (9. September 2001)

wenn du auf sowas hier stehst,

<img src="http://www.shiver-style.de/stuff/blut.jpg" border="0">

gibt's auf http://www.shiver-style.de ein paar brushes


----------



## ghaleon (9. September 2001)

thx
jetzt kann ich meinen blutdurst ausleben^^


----------



## unlord (21. Februar 2004)

Shiivva könntest du vielleicht nochmal das ZIP-File uppen, hätte nämlich auch gerne eine Blutbrushset  

mfg
unlord


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Februar 2004)

Unlord, dein Beitrag kommt ein wenig spät. Der letzte Beitrag von Shiivva liegt ca. ein Jahr zurück.
Ich glauber er wird hier erstmal nicht vorbeischaun ....


----------



## unlord (22. Februar 2004)

Jo, war auch eher ne indirekte Aufforderung an andere, mal ihre Blutbrushes vorzustellen   

mfg
unlord


----------

